# Solved: Avira scan will take 75 hours.



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

A computer illiterate friend of mine was having problems with his HP Pavillion dv1000 laptop, Windows XP and offered it to me for a nominal amount. As I needed a cheap laptop to download holiday photos I bought it from him. As I suspected in the three years he had it he never cleaned it once and his answer to any problem was to hit the System Restore button. He used it only for the internet.
I ran CCleaner, Free Registry Fix, Ashampoo WinOptimiser5, SpyBot and various other utilities plus I uninstalled Norton Internet Security. I ran Windows Update and downloaded 31 updates. I ran Secunia and updated 12 end of life programs.
However when I tried defraging it the program went as far as 5% and then stopped. I tried other defrag programs and again they stopped after 5%.
I downloaded Avira Antivirus and started a scan but it has now been running for 15 hours and has only reached 18.3%. At that rate a full scan will take 75 hours to complete which would seem to indicate something is wrong. So far the scan has found 1 Suspicious File, 19 Warnings and 1 Hidden File.
A Google search on this laptop revealed many unhappy owners but provided the hard drive is not corrupted it would be ideal for my purposes.
I just wondered whether anybody has any ideas as to why the scan is taking so long. Roger


----------



## alerman (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello, Roger,

Usually AV scan takes such a long time when there are too many archived files and installations located on hard drive. 
Alexander.


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Alexander. This is only a low spec laptop and I can't believe there would be a large number of archived files bearing in mind my friend only used it for the internet. I cleaned out 3 years worth of temporary internet files. The scan has now been running for 17 hours 21 minutes and it has only got as far as 69659 files which is still only 18.3%.
I wonder whether there is any program that I could download that would provide an accurate health check of this laptop although I will first let the Avira scan finish. Roger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Roger100 said:


> A computer illiterate friend of mine was having problems with his HP Pavillion dv1000 laptop, Windows XP and offered it to me for a nominal amount. As I needed a cheap laptop to download holiday photos I bought it from him. As I suspected in the three years he had it he never cleaned it once and his answer to any problem was to hit the System Restore button. He used it only for the internet.
> I ran CCleaner, Free Registry Fix, Ashampoo WinOptimiser5, SpyBot and various other utilities plus I uninstalled Norton Internet Security. I ran Windows Update and downloaded 31 updates. I ran Secunia and updated 12 end of life programs.
> However when I tried defraging it the program went as far as 5% and then stopped. I tried other defrag programs and again they stopped after 5%.
> I downloaded Avira Antivirus and started a scan but it has now been running for 15 hours and has only reached 18.3%. At that rate a full scan will take 75 hours to complete which would seem to indicate something is wrong. So far the scan has found 1 Suspicious File, 19 Warnings and 1 Hidden File.
> ...


You bought a computer with all the leftover debris from the previous owner, which is going to be very time-consuming and difficult to clean out. Your best options would've been to run its built-in recovery partition(if it has one) and revert it back to its original factory condition, or boot from a XP CD and format the hard drive and do a clean install of XP and wind up with a pristine computer without all the HP bloatware and other useless crap.

Using registry/optimizer type programs can cause you grief by breaking programs and damaging the operating system, so stay away from them.

There's no need to run a scan with Avira AntiVir and have it run for 75 hours. Shut it down.

Go here and click the installer link of version 2.0.4 to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*. Close all open windows first, then install it in its default location. Start it and then click "Do a system scan and save a log file". When the scan is finished in about 30 seconds or less, a log file will appear. Save it and then copy-and-paste its entire contents here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi flavallee. I shut down Avira and downloaded HJT. Here is my logfile:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 13:43:28, on 19/06/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\USBDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\DetectorApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FirewallGUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPQ\SHARED\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\defrag.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hp.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hp.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DetectorApp] C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\DetectorApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe -expressboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00PCTFW] "C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FirewallGUI.exe" -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Secunia PSI.lnk = C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi.exe
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1276881435390
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\hpqwmi.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Firewall Plus (PCToolsFirewallPlus) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FWService.exe
O23 - Service: USBDeviceService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\USBDeviceService.exe

--
End of file - 6820 bytes

Roger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for submitting a HijackThis log. 

While I'm examining it, do the following so we can see what's installed in that computer. I can already see some outdated programs.

Start HijackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button. 

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 

Click on the "Save List" button. 

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here, then copy-and-paste the entire file here. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That laptop appears to be a HP or Compaq model. What is its brand name, model name, and model number?

Also look on the sticker on the bottom of the case and advise what the product/part number is.

----------------------------------------------------------------

If you uninstalled *Norton Internet Security*, it probably left a lot of debris behind in the form of files and registry entries.

Go here and click one of the download links to download and save *Norton Removal Tool 2011.0.0.15*.

Close all open window first, then run the tool.

After it hopefully successfully finishes its removal process, restart your computer.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi flavallee. This is a HP Pavillion dv1000. Product number RB650EA#ABU.
When I uninstalled Norton I downloaded and ran the NRT
here is my logfile:
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 6.0.1
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Panorama Maker 3.0
Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus
CCleaner
Conexant HD Audio
FotoStation Easy
Free Registry Fix 3.9.0.0
HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB981793)
HP Help and Support
HP Imaging Device Functions 6.0
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.0
HP QuickPlay 2.0
HP Software Update
HP User Guides 0009
HP User Guides--System Recovery
HP Wireless Assistant 2.00 B3
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) PRO Network Connections Drivers
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB979906)
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Works
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nikon View 5
PC Tools Firewall Plus 6.0
Quick Launch Buttons 5.20 G1
QuickTime
Secunia PSI
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979559)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980195)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982381)
Sonic Audio Module
Sonic Copy Module
Sonic Data Module
Sonic Express Labeler
Sonic MyDVD Plus
Sonic Update Manager
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Windows Driver Package - MicroVision (Mvc25U870_VID_1262&PID_25FD) Image (11/30/2005 1.0.1.1)
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player 10
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinPatrol

Thanks for your help. Much appreciated. Roger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Roger100 said:


> This is a HP Pavillion dv1000. Product number RB650EA#ABU.


According to product #RB650EA#ABU, that laptop is a *HP Pavilion dv1665eu* model. 
Here is the support and software site for it. 
You should add and save it to your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can refer to it when needed.



Roger100 said:


> When I uninstalled Norton I downloaded and ran the NRT


OK, that's good. :up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

On the sticker on the bottom of the laptop it says dv1000 and also dv1665eu. I presume therefore that it must be a different number when sold in mainland Europe. Which number do I use on the HP site though?. Roger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Internet Explorer 6* needs to be upgraded to version 7 or version 8. Besides the fact that more and more websites are dropping support for version 6, the newer versions have better security enhancements and features. You can upgrade it by doing a custom scan at the Windows/Microsoft Updates site.

*Adobe Reader 6.0.1* is very outdated and should be uninstalled. If you need a reader to open and read PDF documents, replace it with either *Adobe Reader 9.3.2* or *Foxit Reader 3.3.1.0518*.

*Apple Software Update* isn't needed and can be uninstalled.

*Free Registry Fix 3.9.0.0* needs to be uninstalled and not used at all.

*HP Imaging Device Functions 6.0
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.0* are associated with a HP Photosmart printer that the previous owner had. Unless you have that printer, uninstall them.

*HP Help And Support
HP Software Update* aren't needed and can be uninstalled.

*J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0. Update 6* is very outdated and should be uninstalled and then replaced with *Sun Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.20(6.0 Update 20)*.

*Microsoft Works* can be uninstalled, unless you actually use it. I'm guessing it's an older version 7.5. or 8.0.

*PC Tools Firewall Plus 6.0* is a third-party firewall. Personally, I prefer using the built-in XP firewall. You decide if you want to keep and use it.

*QuickTime* is probably a very old version,, unless you installed it yourself. *QuickTime 7.6.6.71.0* is the current version. The new version will install over and replace the old version, so there's no need to uninstall it.

*Windows Media Player 10* is outdated and should be replaced with *Windows Media Player 11*. The new version will install over and replace the old version, so there's no need to uninstall it.

I'll leave it to you to decide which other programs you don't need or want.

When downloading and installing new programs or updates to older programs, take your time reading each screen before going to the next screen. A lot of toolbars and extra crap gets installed with them if you don't take time to read each screen so you can decline and opt out to install that stuff.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

I am working my way through the above list. Look forward to receiving further advice. Roher


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Roger100 said:


> On the sticker on the bottom of the laptop it says dv1000 and also dv1665eu. I presume therefore that it must be a different number when sold in mainland Europe. Which number do I use on the HP site though?. Roger


dv1000 is the series of laptop that you have. dv1665eu is the model number within that dv1000 series. The HP link that I previous gave you is to the dv1665eu model number. That's the link you want.



Roger100 said:


> I am working my way through the above list. Look forward to receiving further advice. Roher


Take your time. We're in no hurry here.

After you're all done and have restarted for the last time, start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save and submit that new log here.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

I have had problems trying to uninstall HP Photosmart Premier. It gets as far as "Overall progress Step 2/4 26% and then the laptop crashes. It twice reached that stage and I had to turn it off and reboot. This may be the same problem that I am getting when I try to defrag. Here is my latest HJT log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 19:22:41, on 19/06/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FWService.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\USBDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\DetectorApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FirewallGUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPQ\SHARED\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.talktalk.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DetectorApp] C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\DetectorApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe -expressboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00PCTFW] "C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FirewallGUI.exe" -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Secunia PSI.lnk = C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1276881435390
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\hpqwmi.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Firewall Plus (PCToolsFirewallPlus) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FWService.exe
O23 - Service: USBDeviceService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\USBDeviceService.exe

--
End of file - 7572 bytes

Roger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's get that bloated startup load trimmed down. Some programs are auto-loading and running in the background that don't need to be doing so, and others can be manually started when needed.

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG and then click OK - Startup(tab).

Remove the checkmark in these startup entries:
(Note: *.exe* may be missing in the name)

*igfxtray* or *igfxtray.exe*

*igfxhkcmd* or *hkcmd.exe*

*igfxpers* or *igfxpers.exe*

*High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut* or *CHDAudPropShortcut.exe*

*Cpqset* or *cpqset.exe*

*QuickTime Task* or *QTTask.exe*

*SunJavaUpdateSched* or *jusched.exe*

*MSMSGS* or *msmsgs.exe*

*Windows Search* or *WindowsSearch.exe*

After you're done, click Apply - OK - Exit Without Restart.

Go into the Start menu and click *Windows Messenger* to start it and load its main window.

After it loads, click Tools - Options - Preferences.

Remove the checkmark in the top 4 boxes, then click Apply - OK, then close it.

Click Start - Run, type in SERVICES.MSC and then click OK.

Expand the window so you can see the services list more clearly.

Double-click on these entries to open their properties window.
(Note: You have to do one entry at a time)

If "Startup Type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

*HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi)

hpqwmiex

InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT)

Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService)

LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService)*
(Note: Leave this entry on Automatic only if you use the software to burn labels on CD's/DVD's)

After you're done, close the window, then restart your computer.

When the small "System Configuration Utility" window appears during restart, ignore the message.

Put a checkmark in that window before you click OK to close it.

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log, then submit it here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

All done flavallee. Here is my log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 20:40:16, on 19/06/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\USBDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\DetectorApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FirewallGUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPQ\SHARED\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.talktalk.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.hp.com/
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DetectorApp] C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\DetectorApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe -expressboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00PCTFW] "C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FirewallGUI.exe" -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Secunia PSI.lnk = C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi.exe
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1276881435390
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\hpqwmi.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Firewall Plus (PCToolsFirewallPlus) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\PC Tools Firewall Plus\FWService.exe
O23 - Service: USBDeviceService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus v7\MyDVD Plus\USBDeviceService.exe

--
End of file - 6444 bytes
Roger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Open the MY COMPUTER main window, then click Tools - Folder Options - View(tab).

Select "Show hidden files and folders".

Uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types".

Ignore the warning that pops up.

Click "Apply to all folders"(if it's not grayed out), then click Apply - OK and close.

Go into these 2 temp folders:

C:\WINDOWS\*Temp*

C:\Documents And Settings\(Username)\Local Settings\*Temp*

If you see a large number of files and folders inside one or both of these temp folders, don't let it surprise you. It's all useless junk and needs to be gotten rid of.

Select and delete everything from inside of them. If a few files resist deletion, leave them alone and delete everything else.

After you're done, empty the Recycle Bin and then restart your computer.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

OK flavallee done that and I am delighted to report that the laptop has certainly benefitted from this "surgery". I have also uninstalled Avira and installed AVG Antivirus. I did a scan which took about two hours to complete although the scan stopped a few times for around ten minutes at a time before it continued. I have also downloaded photographs from my camera which is the main reason wht I bought this laptop. Unless you have any further advice I think we can safely regard this as "problem solved". Thanks very much for all your help. Regards Roger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As long as you're happy with how your computer is now running, that's the main thing. You can mark this thread solved if you want to.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

I am very happy, many thanks for all your help. I have a small problem with HP Photosmart Premier Software 6 which refuses to fully uninstall and crashes the laptop but I will start a new thread. Regards Roger


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

